# Last night



## gretchenD (Jul 17, 2007)

Last night my husband Jake was nice to me,He took me out for supper,with out the kids and we had a fun time.My parents wanted to spend time with them He has been great to me for 3 years now and is a great father to my sons Jake Jr. and Carl.I met him 6 years ago when I was shopping for groceries and I dropped a bag of potatoe chips.He was there to pick it up and he gave me his phone number.I called him since I saw he was a nice guy.The next day,he asked me on a date,I said yes ans we have been together ever since after getting to know each other.I do remember the proposal and I finished reading a book.I saw him coming out after it turned Midnight on Jan. 1,2004 with a black box.He said these words to me: Gretchen,I love you with all my heart and I want to spend the rest of my life with.I want you,Jake Jr. and I become a family.Will you marry me? I was a little shocked and I said yes.We got married on March 14th,2004 and the marriage is going great.We do something together a lot and it is family related too,go drag racing until the middle of August starting in the middle of March.He has a 1977 Chevy Camaro drag car and I have a 1975 Chevy Monte Carlo drag car I call "Fast Suzie".We do work together although we are in differant classes.We do this on a guy's private drag strip and get paid with money instead of a trophy.It is fun and my sons help out cheering us on.I do love him although I am 28 and he 34.He likes me knowing I am a hard working mom at an auto salvage yard and found out my nickname at work recently,"Fast Gretchen".I part out wrecked cars in an hour or less and I am good at it.He is my own life sized teddy bear,my husband understands me and is a very caring and respectful guy.


----------



## JustMe (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi GretchenD!
I'm glad things are going so well in your marriage! I have a pretty great marriage too. I have two awsome step-sons who I claim as my own. We have our ups and downs just like any other marriage, but overall, I couldn't and wouldn't want to be anywhere else. It's nice to see that there are good marriages on this forum too! Sometimes us ladies just need to chat, vent, whatever, even if it's not a crisis!
Nice 'meeting' you!


----------

